# Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???



## Timmy4903 (4. Februar 2005)

Moin Mädels,

Micky, die Grillhure und ich wollten am 12.02.05 mal wieder los in die Brandung!#6 #6 #6 

Wo wissen wir noch nicht! Sollte vom Wetter abhängig gemacht werden...
Will wer mit???Ist n Samstag, vielleicht können da ja ein paar mehr Leute!!!

Gruß
Timo!!!


----------



## haukep (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Ich denke da bin ich dabei...


----------



## Timmy4903 (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

|wavey: Astrein...|wavey:


----------



## haukep (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Wo wollts ihr denn hinne? Schon ne Idee?


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Hauke am 12.02. ist Börse in RD denk dran. Du wolltest mit


----------



## haukep (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Achja....mhh, ok, ich check das alles mal


----------



## Marcel1409 (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Günstig #6 ! Ich komm auch mit...


----------



## Shorty77 (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Moinsen!

Wird das also wieder 'ne größere Veranstaltung, ja??? :q 

Soll mir nur recht sein! Auch wenn ich mich frage, wie wir das vorher immer gemacht haben, als wir vom Board noch nischt wußten!?!?! 
Soviel zur "Board-Sucht"... #6


----------



## Shorty77 (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Ach ja, was mir da gerade noch einfällt...Timmy und ich gehen nachher auch noch los!!! Wird wohl auf Weißenhaus (Eitz) oder Rosenfelde hinauslaufen, je nach Wind- und Wetterlage.
Micky ist leider net dabei, weil er abends auflegen muß...
Falls also noch interesse is, wir hängen hier irgendwo wieder in der Kälte am Strand und genießen das wunderbare Wetter und die Natur! :q


----------



## Shorty77 (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

So, die Entscheidung is gefallen! Wir werden uns am Eitz (Weißenhaus) häuslich einrichten...
In diesem Sinne, ich bin los! :q


----------



## MichaelB (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Moin,

ich denk mal drüber nach... #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Timmy4903 (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

So, zurück vom Strand...#h 
Eiz war um 16Uhr schon total voll, wir sind dann auf die Schleuse am FKK-Strand umgesattelt!:g 

War aber nicht so dolle! 2 Platte( die liegen schon im Kühlschrank für morgen) und 4 Dorsche, wobei einer nur maßig war!

Highlight des Abends war die Rettungsaktion von der Grillhure!!!Heute neue Schlagschnur mit neuem Vorfach eingeweit und wat passiert??? Beim Biss angehauen...peng...durch die Sch***!!!#q 
3(!!!) Stunden später holt Morten nach Biss seine Rute ein und siehe da, da waren meine Schlagschnur, samt Vorfach und Fisch( hatte ja nach einem Biss angehauen) wieder...Danke nochmals Dicker!!!So kommt man auch zu ner Doublette!

Ich geh nu pennen!!!


----------



## Shorty77 (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Ich denke, dem ist nichts weiter hinzuzufügen! :q 

Ich werd jetzt auch ins Bett und auftauen...in diesem Sinne, gute Nacht!!!


----------



## haukep (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Irgendwie erinnert mich das an die Aktion mit dem Vorfach von Aga an diesem Donnerstag, das war ja auch abgerissen und unser Micky hat es dann Stunden später wieder gefangen - erstunlich, dass sowas gleich nochmal passiert  Zufälle gibt es...


----------



## Agalatze (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

also wenn ich zeit habe bin ich auch am start wenn ihr mich dabei haben wollt.
muss nur erstmal checken was so abgeht....


----------



## Shorty77 (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Was ist'n das für 'ne Frage?!?!? Logen sollste mit! |krach: 
Je mehr desto cooler das Happening! Also gar net drüber nachdenken...
Außerdem können wir dann mal'n büschen "fachsimpeln", so als direkte ehemalige Kollegen! :q


----------



## MichaelB (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Moin,

gut wenn man seinen privaten Terminkalender kennt... Samstag ist Paaady, also nix mit Brandungsangeln #c 

Viel Spaß und vor allem viel Petri #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Micky (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn ich zeit habe bin ich auch am start wenn ihr mich dabei haben wollt.
> muss nur erstmal checken was so abgeht....


 
Was ne Frage... |gr: 
Das wird kein "FRC-internes" Angeln !!!


----------



## sunny (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Am 12.02.05 kann ich leider noch nicht. 

Aber ab Ende Februar habe ich hoffentlich Zeit mich mal irgendwo mit einzuklinken, wenn ihr denn nen "Auswärtigen" mitnehmt.

sunny #h


----------



## Marcel1409 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Hy Sunny,

guck doch mal hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=44661

Da sind schon ein Paar Boardi`s angemeldet und es ist an einem verlängerten Wochenende...


----------



## Micky (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ihr denn nen "Auswärtigen" mitnehmt.
> 
> sunny #h


 
Wir schließen doch niemanden aus? #d 

Denk aber bitte daran, die ausgefüllte Teilnahmebescheinigung, Dein polizeiliches Führungszeugnis, eine beglaubigte Kopie des Abschlusszeugnisses, Geburtsurkunde und eine Ablichtung Deiner Kontoauszüge (die letzten 3 Monate)mitzubringen... Die Teilnahmegebühr zahlst Du dann bitte direkt an der "Abendkasse"  :q


----------



## sunny (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

@Marcel

Geht nicht wirklich, da bin ich mit Fämmelie unterwegs. 

@Micky

Alles klar, weiß ich Bescheid. Werde gleich mit dem Zusammenstellen der Unterlagen beginnen #6   . Die Teilnahmeberechtigung war dreifach auszufüllen, oder? |kopfkrat   

Geht nicht auch nen kühles Blondes als Motivationsbonus für die Mitnahme. Mit Formularen hab ich es nämlich nicht so. :q 

sunny #h


----------



## Micky (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar, weiß ich Bescheid. Werde gleich mit dem Zusammenstellen der Unterlagen beginnen #6  . Die Teilnahmeberechtigung war dreifach auszufüllen, oder? |kopfkrat


 
Nein, *EINFACH* reicht, wir wollen ja nicht zuuu bürokratisch werden.....  :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Moin

Samstag sind wir auch unterwegs, je nach Wind Schönhagen direkt unten bei den Buhnen oder Waabs, ebenfalls bei den Buhnen.

Gruß
Fynn


----------



## Micky (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Dat wird ja ein Wetterchen am Samstag...:c


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Wie wird das Wetterchen denn Mickymaus????


----------



## Micky (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*






oder
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



kannst Dir was aussuchen...


----------



## haukep (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Na, erquickende Aussichten... Ich werde wohl mit den Dorschkinnigs nach Rendsburg fahren auf diese Messe, aber genau weiß ich das auch alles noch nicht...


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> oder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na sauber Mickymaus! Dann fällt mir die Entscheidung sehr sehr leicht!!!! Ich bleibe mit dem Arsch zu Hause und werde mich in RD mit billigen Sachen eindecken. Dort werd ich mir meine guten Wallerhaken in 8/0 und 10/0 kaufen #6


----------



## Micky (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Vorhersage hin oder her... ich geh #: und bei 70 % Regenwahrscheinlichkeit ist das für mich kein Grund nicht loszuziehen! Könnte mir das sicherlich angenehmer vorstellen, aber das Leben ist nun mal kein Wunschkonzert. |evil: 

Aber Du fahr mal nach RD... ich merk mir das! |motz:


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Vorhersage hin oder her... ich geh #: und bei 70 % Regenwahrscheinlichkeit ist das für mich kein Grund nicht loszuziehen! Könnte mir das sicherlich angenehmer vorstellen, aber das Leben ist nun mal kein Wunschkonzert. |evil:
> 
> Aber Du fahr mal nach RD... ich merk mir das! |motz:



Ich muss da ja hin, sonst steh ich auf der Mille ohne Angelsachen. Danach müsste ich beim CRF beitreten!!!!! Das will ich nicht. Im April geh ich mit euch wieder los  |pftroest:


----------



## elefant (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Mensch,Leute!
Geht doch Samstag angeln und kommt Sonntag mit nach RD! Sonst muß ich echt alleine da hin fahren! Siehe auch :http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=45616
Aber leider noch keine Resonanz *heul*


----------



## elefant (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

@Sylverpasi : Und Du sei bloß still!!! - Macht mich an,von wegen Wallerangeln und so... -(und nun wieder so dezent-unterschwellig von wegen Wallerhaken )
 Das vermisse ich ja soooooo! wollen wir nicht mal los an den Rhein? - So einen ca. 4Tagetrip - Die locations kenne ich zur Genüge da!


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Moin

bei den Bedingungen bleibe ich auch zu Hause und werde mir die Börse angucken    Ist ja zum Glück nur 4km weg  :q 

Gruß
Fynn


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

HIHI Martin. Wo sollen wir denn nächtigen am Rhein? Kennst Du da gute Wallerstellen? Die Wallerhaken will ich fürs Naturköderangeln fürs Riff und Norge haben. Es gibt keine besseren Haken in meinen Augen dafür......


----------



## elefant (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Top-Stelle z.B. Einmündung des Erfelder Altrheins - Aber auch Buhnen in der Nähe. Die preiswertesten Angelscheine gibt es auch da(vor Allem auch Nachtangeln) Schlafen ... Tagsüber Zelt Auto Liegewiese.... Oder willst Du Pension? Wie verweichlicht seit ihr Bengels denn?*ggg*


----------



## Micky (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*



			
				elefant schrieb:
			
		

> Wie verweichlicht seit ihr Bengels denn?*ggg*


 
rrrrrrrichtig.......  :q 
Bei Den(n)is(e) kann ich das ja noch verstehen, seine Tour bedarf natürlich einer guten Vorbereitung, aber das kann er Sonntag ja auch noch machen....


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*



			
				elefant schrieb:
			
		

> Top-Stelle z.B. Einmündung des Erfelder Altrheins - Aber auch Buhnen in der Nähe. Die preiswertesten Angelscheine gibt es auch da(vor Allem auch Nachtangeln) Schlafen ... Tagsüber Zelt Auto Liegewiese.... Oder willst Du Pension? Wie verweichlicht seit ihr Bengels denn?*ggg*



Ich hab doch gar nichts mit Pension gesagt  :q . Ich wusste ja nicht das wildes Camping dort erlaubt ist . Aber das können wir gerne mal ins Auge fassen. Aber Welse gibt es dort hoffentlich auch  :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> rrrrrrrichtig.......  :q
> Bei Den(n)is(e) kann ich das ja noch verstehen, seine Tour bedarf natürlich einer guten Vorbereitung, aber das kann er Sonntag ja auch noch machen....



Sonntag hab ich leider keine Zeit für sowas. Da werden Mefos gedrillt  :q  #h


----------



## elefant (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Eigentlich is ja Hier Brandungsangeln...... Und auch noch Zeit bis zum Frühsommer.
Gibt auch ein Forum für Wallerangler,da war ich mal 'drauf. Aber ich war mal krank und dann keine Zeit da mitzuschreiben,Da hat man mich ausgesperrt. Aber frag' mal den <Rob> hier. Ich glaube Er ist einer von Membern Dort. (Falls Du mir nicht glaubst - Aber da fressen Waller Enten - Durfte ich 2x sehen...)


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Jo Martin ich glaub Dir das. Habs mal im Fernsehprogramm gesehen! Nicht schlecht sowas, aber lass uns das mal ein anderes Mal besprechen. Ich werde aber hier bei uns mal auf Wels antesten. Gibt sie ja auch bei uns....


----------



## haukep (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Den(n)is(e), Dir ist schon klar, dass es sich hier um das Forum "Brandungsangeln" handelt, oder?! Also bitte wieder zurück zum Thema   :q  :q  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Jo hast echt recht Hauke. Sonst bekommen wir wieder Ärger löl


----------



## haukep (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Genau und darauf können wir ja auch verzichten gell


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Mein Bedarf an Rechtfertigungen und Ärger und Harakirie und was weiß ich ist erst einmal gedeckt :q:q:q


----------



## Shorty77 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Man, man, man...erst ist das Geschrei groß und nu kommt doch keiner. Gut, wenn's wirklich regnen sollte (was hier an der Küste ja immer so'ne Sache ist), dann mag ich das ja einsehen. Die absolute Regen-, Donner- und auch Hagel-Taufe hab ich mit Micky schon hinter mir, da kann ich dann also zwangsweise auch drauf verzichten...
Aber bei so ein paar Tröpfchen?!?! Nun ja, abwarten, was der Samstag bringt...

Und was die Börse angeht: ich hab den Zettel heute auch mal in die Hand bekommen! Lust hätte ich auch, da mal hinzufahren. Aber dann wirklich erst am Sonntag. Mal schauen, was meine Männers hier so darüber denken...


----------



## Marcel1409 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Ähm, mal ne Frage! Wo wollten wir nochmal hin? 

Guckt mal hier: http://www.wetteronline.de/segel.htm
West 9

Ich glaub, ich hatte doch noch Kinokarten für Samstag :m !!!


----------



## Micky (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

WEST 9 ??? 
Du meinst Morgens 3, Mittags 3 und abends 3, dann stimme ich Dir -mit 9 - zu... :q


----------



## Marcel1409 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Da kann mal mal sehen, wie unterschiedlich die Wetterdienste sind...


----------



## haukep (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Aber ich denke eher, dass Wetter-Online recht hat, das war bis dato doch immer einigermaßen zuverlässig...


----------



## Micky (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Die zuverlässigste Vorhersage ist DIE, Mittags ausm Fenster zu gucken... und wenn das "Lüftchen" doch etwas stärker wird, erinnere ich mich gerne an den Thread "Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung"  |supergri


----------



## haukep (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Da habe ich auch schon dran gedacht - ich denke, wenn das so kommt, bin ich samstag abend in kalifornien...


----------



## Micky (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Im Zweifelsfall schließen wir uns vorher nochmal telefonisch kurz wo es hingeht.


----------



## haukep (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Jo, meine Nummern hast Du ja! Ich werde aber vorher wohl nach Rendsburg fahren, da ich noch Tackle für DK kaufen muss...


----------



## Belex (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

@Micky

danke für den Tip bin natürlich dabei,steht denn schon fest wohin???oder habe ich das überlesen|kopfkrat 

@Marcel

meine Brandungsausrüstung ist noch nicht komplett ich komme bei dir vorbei ich brauche noch ein wenig Schnur,na und die Wattis ja wohl auch.


----------



## Shorty77 (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Erst war's der Regen, nu isses der Wind...ich denk WIR sind die Schönwetter-Angler!!!! :q


----------



## Micky (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*



			
				Shorty77 schrieb:
			
		

> Erst war's der Regen, nu isses der Wind...ich denk WIR sind die Schönwetter-Angler!!!! :q


 
|sagnix


----------



## Belex (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Also WEtter.com sagt das für morgen alles im grünen Bereich ist aber im Radio höre ich immer das es püsterich wird.


----------



## Shorty77 (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Was auch immer, WIR gehen los!!! Der "Schönwetter-Angler-Ruf" soll ja mal zunichte gemacht werden!!! :q 

Morgen geht's also los zum "FRC-Vereinsangeln"!!! :m 

Der genaue Zielort wird noch spontan bestimmt werden und morgen zeitig hier eingestellt.
Wenn außer uns dreien (Micky, Timmy4903 und meinereiner) niemand mehr kommt, werden wir wohl irgendwo auf 'ner Brücke landen. Ansonsten gucken wir irgendwo Strand...damit Timmy seine neuen Ruten gleich mal zerschrotten kann!!!|uhoh:


----------



## Belex (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

ich hab Bock auf Strand


----------



## haukep (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Also ich bin auch für Strand, das macht einfach mehr Laune...


----------



## Shorty77 (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Dann fahren wir halt nach'n Strand hin!!! |uhoh: 
Wir habe uns übrigens für Dahme entschieden! Treffen ist grundsätzlich um 13.00 erstmal bei mir und dann Abfahrt zum Strand. 
Und dann wird wieder fein Wasser geguckt!!!  |jump:

Aber erstmal geh ich nu |schlaf: und sag |gutenach!!!

Bis morsche!!!


----------



## haukep (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Ich denke, dass ich eher nach Heidkate fahren werde, ich denke, dass da bei dem Wind mehr gehen wird. Aber euch in Dahme dann viel Spaß!


----------



## Belex (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Wo können wir uns denn in Dahme treffen?ich kenne mich da nicht aus gibt es dort nummerierte Strandaufgänge wie am Fischland?oder bestimmte Parkplätze?


----------



## Nordlicht (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

bleibt lieber am ofen sitzen, hier auf der insel regnet und schneit es im wechsel bei 2 grad plus seit ca. 9.00 uhr und der wind frischt auch merklich auf !!! oder bin ich einfach nur zu weich  |kopfkrat


----------



## Micky (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> bleibt lieber am ofen sitzen, hier auf der insel regnet und schneit es im wechsel bei 2 grad plus seit ca. 9.00 uhr und der wind frischt auch merklich auf !!! oder bin ich einfach nur zu weich |kopfkrat


 
Du hast einfach nur das reifere Alter... um es mal diplomatisch auszudrücken! Die Bezeichnung "Schönwetterangler" wollen wir heute endgültig abglegen!!  :q 
*Außerdem:* Marcy´s Wattis sind gedopt (eingepackt in der Seite 1 der BILD) und schreien mich förmlich an: "MICKYYYYYY geh ans Wasser...!!!"


----------



## Shorty77 (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Schei... die Wand an, is dat naß da draußen!!!!!!! |motz: 
Aber wat soll's, irgendwas is ja immer...

Nur noch fix Getränke einkaufen und dann geht das wech nach'n Strand hin...


----------



## haukep (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Ihr seit ja wahnsinnig....was ist denn in euch gefahren


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Bei mir ist im Garten ne Tanne umgefallen. 2 cm am Haus vorbei und in Nachbars Garten....GANZ GEEEIL!!! Tüs muss jetzt tele........


----------



## haukep (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Dennis, eine Frage: Was um alles in der Welt, hat denn das mit Brandungsangeln zu tun?!


----------



## elefant (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Is nur 'ne Ausrede,damit Er nich los geht!


----------



## haukep (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Ich weiß...


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Dennis, eine Frage: Was um alles in der Welt, hat denn das mit Brandungsangeln zu tun?!



Ich wollte nur mitteilen, dass bei mir fast ne Katastrophe geschehen ist und dass ich schnell weg musste. Sollte ich dafür einen neuen Thread aufmachen?
Sorry passiert nie wieder!!!  :q


----------



## haukep (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Brav  Wie dick war der Baum denn? Bitte Antwort per PN


----------



## Klaus S. (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Hallo @haukep,
wie war denn nun dein Angeln??? Berichte doch mal von deinen Fängen. Lange scheinst du es ja nicht ausgehalten zu haben oder war es Dir doch zu windig??? Dann hat @heiliger Johann ja Recht gehabt |supergri |supergri |supergri 

Gruß
Klaus S.


----------



## Shorty77 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

So, ich will NIE, NIE wieder etwas von "Schönwetter-Angler" hören!!! 
Wir sind wieder da, nach 10 Stunden Regen, Sturm und Schnee in Dahme! 
Boah, war das geil!!! :q 

Insgesamt hatten wir etliche "Hardware-Verluste" zu beklagen, wurden aber mit ordentlich Fisch belohnt! Von 24 Dorschen (und eine Mini-Platte) waren sieben über Maß und ordentlich fett. Fünf davon liegen jetzt bei MIR (!!!!) im Waschnecken und warten auf die heilige Waschung! :q 

In diesem Sinne, der "Wetter-Trotzer"
Morten


----------



## Klaus S. (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Und wieder ist ein Hardcoreangler geboren #6 #6 #6 
Glückwunsch zu den verdienten Fischen. War ja wirklich ein sch....Wetter. 

Gruß 
Klaus S.


----------



## Micky (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Und wieder ist ein Hardcoreangler geboren #6 #6 #6
> Glückwunsch zu den verdienten Fischen. War ja wirklich ein sch....Wetter.
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus S.


 
HARDCORE-ANGLER ... DANKE.... Habe auch nix anderes erwartet  :q #6 
Meine beiden "Baby´s" sind zerlegt und warten auf morgen Mittag... 

Zur "Hardware": Ich war heute VERLUSTFREI... (ich kenn das sonst auch nur vom hören-sagen)

*@ Belex:* Danke für Deine letzten 5 Wattis, die brachten zwar nicht den gewünschten Erfolg, aber ich konnte zumindest noch ne 3/4 Stunde verlängern BEI DEM HERRLICHEN WETTER !!!

*@ Shorty:* Habt ihr eben in Dahme noch im Auto mit dem Lüdden gekuschelt?  :q 

*@ Timmy:* Zum 4-fachen "Hardware-Verlust" <-- ich sach ma heute nix, gell!?!?! oder doch???
|muahah:

*BILDER FOLGEN MORGEN !!!!*


----------



## Belex (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Moin zusammen,#h 

erst mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum"Hardcore-Angler" ihr habt die Prüfung bestens bestanden 
Im großen und ganzen war es ein schöner Angeltag am Strand,für mich der erste
da ich sonst mit leichterem Geschirr von Seebrücken geangelt habe.Aber mit so netten Leuten konnte fast nichts schief gehen außer zwei Abrisse beim werfen.
Leider ließ sich der Fisch nicht an meine Wattis füren das lag mit Sicherheit daran das ich nicht die Wurfweite erreichte wie meine Kollegen da hilft nur eins ,Üben ,üben ,üben.Na beim nächsten mal klappts und auch mit ner Kopflampe.Gott sei dank lieh mir Micky seine Mac,:ich hoffe du hast sie gefunden.
Die Fahrt nach HH zurück war ein Graus "Schneesturm" aber zum Hardcore-Angler gehört auch ein"Harcore-Schneider-Nachhamburgzurückfahrer"


----------



## Micky (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*



			
				Belex schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen,#h
> 
> erst mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum"Hardcore-Angler" ihr habt die Prüfung bestens bestanden
> Im großen und ganzen war es ein schöner Angeltag am Strand,für mich der erste
> ...


 
Hauptsache Du bist heil wieder zuhause angekommen!
Das mit der Weite wird sich schon einstellen. Für Deine "erstes Mal" in der Brandung und dann bei DEM Wetter muss schon so manch anderer hier seinen Hut ziehen.#6  Meine Maglite stand leicht eingeschneit aber wohlbehütet hinter dem Auto!


----------



## Micky (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

So, hier nun ein paar Bilder. Leider hat das Wetter ein Einsatz der Cam zu späterer Stunde nicht mehr zugelassen.

Bild 1: fertig aufgebaut..
Bild 2: Alexandre (Belex)
Bild 3: Die "warme" Grillhure
Bild 4: von links (Shorty77, Belex, Micky und Timmy4903)
Bild 5: Shorty mit ner Nemo-Doublette


----------



## Timmy4903 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Mahlzeit Kollegen,#h 

gestern ging gar nichts mehr bei mir! Nach Hause, mit allerletzer Kraft meine Sachen geputzt und auf die Couch! In den Armen meiner Süßen dahingeratzt...#6 

AB SOFORT gelten die FRC-Angler nicht mehr als Schönwetterangler! Gestern haben wir eigentlich so ziemlich jede Wetterlage durchgemacht. Angefangen mit Regen und Wind von der Seite, dann kurze "Schön-Wetter-Renaissance" mit aufgedeckten Himmel, um dann gegen Abend im Schneechaos zu versinken
|stolz: 
Und wat fürn Erfolg! Aber das haben meine Jungs ja schon geschrieben! Nur meine Hardwareverluste waren überdimensional groß ( 2 Bleie, 4 Vorfächer und der Klappring meiner neuen Rute...hier ist Marcy gefragt, wenn Micky wieder in Hamburg ist...hoffe das kann man beheben, die ist schließlich gerade neu)
|splat: |splat: |splat: 

In diesem Sinne,


----------



## Tom B (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @haukep,
> wie war denn nun dein Angeln??? Berichte doch mal von deinen Fängen. Lange scheinst du es ja nicht ausgehalten zu haben oder war es Dir doch zu windig??? Dann hat @heiliger Johann ja Recht gehabt |supergri |supergri |supergri
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus S.



von Hauke hab ich nichts anderes erwartet  :q  :q  :q  |gutenach 


Glückwunsch an die anderen Hardcoreangler habt ja lange durchgehalten bei
dem miesen Wetter. #6  #r 
Die hauptsache ihr habt Spaß zusammen gehabt und Fisch gefangen 


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Belex (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Hauptsache Du bist heil wieder zuhause angekommen!


Ich war ca 0:30 zu hause bis Lübeck hatte ich Schnee und dann nur noch Wind.Das Geschirr habe ich heute erst sauber gemacht,wo einem der Sand in der Dunkelheit überall so hin kriecht|kopfkrat 
Bei einem der nächsten Angelturn`s bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## Micky (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Sonntag war Putztag... man man man, jetzt weiß ich, warum ich so erledigt war als ich am Auto war. Hatte so geschätzte 30kg Sand im Gepäck  

Geschirr ist sauber und trocken, kann also wieder losgehen... #6


----------



## Marcel1409 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

@ Micky

Hat das Dreibein sein Debüt (oder so ähnlich |kopfkrat ) gut überstanden :m ?


----------



## Micky (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Die Dreibeine waren SUUUPER (!!!) - Hab mich bloß beim Aufbau etwas dämlich angestellt. Du kennst ja bestimmt diese Klappliegen (aus Holz) die jeder schon mal versucht hat aufzubauen. SO, oder so ähnlich war es, dabei ist das EIGENTLICH ganz einfach... wie gesagt: eigentlich.... #q 

Und Du warst im Kino ? *lach* 
Welcher Film ? *"GEFÄHRLICHE BRANDUNG"* ??? :q  |supergri


----------



## haukep (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

@Thomas und KlausS: Also, Ihr habe euch irgendwie verschworen gegen mich was.. Bei dem was Dennis und ich schon an Mistwetter mitgemacht haben muss ich hier aber wohl niemanden was beweisen oder...?!  

Naja, hier jedenfalls nochmal mein Bericht: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=636775&postcount=110


----------



## Klaus S. (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

@haukep,
nö...das haben wir nicht da wir uns gar nicht kennen |supergri  
Man erkennt eben seine Schweinchen am Gang und bei deinen Gang war mir klar das DU nicht fahren wirst |supergri |supergri |supergri  Nun muß man aber sagen das es wirklich ein Sch... Wetter war. Ich wäre trotzdem auf jeden Fall gefahren da ich das angeln nie vom Wetter abhängig mache (kann man ja beim Gemeinschaftsangeln (blödes Wort)) auch nicht selbst entscheiden. Privat wäre ich auch gefahren da es sonst Schade um die Würmer wäre. Ich denke da eher wie Thomas, je rauher die See umso mehr Laune macht das Brandungsangeln. Das Ententeichangeln ist ja nunmal nicht DAS Brandungsangeln. Ich mußte schon so manches mal die Würmer mit den Messer vom Haken holen (Windstärken um 9bft und -8° C) und die gafangenen Fische waren nach 10 Minuten steif gefroren. Und Spaß gemacht hat es trotzdem (mehr als bei Wind um 2bft und + 15° C). 

Gruß
Klaus S.


----------



## haukep (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Das sehe ich ganz genauso und glaubt mir, ich hätte nix lieber gemacht als mich auch in die BRandung gestellt. Ich bin nun wirklich kein Schönwetterangler, das kann man wirklich nicht sagen...

Aber wenn ich nunmal einen Anruf kriege und mit ner Horde schöner Frauen aufn Kiez soll - es war sicherlich Fügung, denn eine davon gefällt mir richtig  - dann ist das auch was...

Aber wie gesagt, beim nächsten mal bin ich auf jeden wieder dabei!


----------



## Micky (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin nun wirklich kein Schönwetterangler, das kann man wirklich nicht sagen...!


 
Der Status "Schönwetterangler" bleibt NOCH an Dir haften ...



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie gesagt, beim nächsten mal bin ich auf jeden wieder dabei!


 
Wir werden Dich daran erinnern ...#6


----------



## haukep (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden Dich daran erinnern ...#6




Ich muss es nur rechtzeitig wissen - planungstechnisch und so,dann passt das!  #6


----------



## Shorty77 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Hauke! Dich gibt's ja doch noch!!! Heureka!!! Und ich dachte, Du klebst immernoch an der Heizung fest! :q

Du hast auf jeden Fall was verpaßt! DAS war mal schockiges Brandungsangeln! Und ich könnt schon wieder!!! |engel:


----------



## haukep (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Na dann komm doch heute mit!!


----------



## Micky (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

WER ? WAS ? WO ? WIE ? :q :q :q

Shit -  hab Meeting bei Mutti, hat für heute den Familienrat zusammenberufen! :c


----------



## Shorty77 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Ich wollt heute Abend mit Timmy durch die Baumärkte ziehen und so'n paar Dingelchen suchen, die man zur Aufbewahrung von Angelzeugs so braucht...

Aber...wo wollt ihr denn hin??? :g


----------



## haukep (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Ich habe vor mal nach Kalifornien rüberzufahren, die Fangmeldungen von da sind doch eigentlich recht vielversprechend...


----------



## Shorty77 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Das sind sie von Dahme auch! Aber nee, da oben will ich heute net ganz hinfahren...
Außerdem: stürmt nicht, schneit nicht, regnet nicht einmal - da gehen WIR doch net los!!! Aber bei DIR war's ja klar!!! :q


----------



## haukep (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Hallo, Dir brennt ja wohl der Ast... Bleib mal ganz locker


----------



## Micky (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*



			
				Shorty77 schrieb:
			
		

> stürmt nicht, schneit nicht, regnet nicht einmal - da gehen WIR doch net los!!! Aber bei DIR war's ja klar!!! :q


 
Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen....... #6


----------



## haukep (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

grrrrrrr


----------



## Micky (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> grrrrrrr


 
Was soll uns das sagen?

brrrrrrrrrrr(für frieren) hätte JEDER verstanden :q #6


----------



## Belex (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*

Moin zusammen,
bevor ihr euch die Zähne locker schreibt macht mal den nächsten Termin aber bitte auf einem Wochenende aber auch nicht dieses.
Ich will ja schließlich auch an meine Leo`s kommen.
Also fragt Mutti ob ihr zum Strand dürft


----------



## haukep (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll uns das sagen?
> 
> brrrrrrrrrrr(für frieren) hätte JEDER verstanden :q #6




Das heißt:   :r  :r  :r  :r  :r  |krach:


----------



## Micky (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt: :r :r :r :r :r |krach:


 
Nee, is klar Hauke... |wavey:


----------

